# Aristocraft's current "free 40' car offer...



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Some of you may have seen the thread about Aristo's May/June consumer offering over on the Aristo board or maybe the statement on RLD Hobbies main page. In the Aristo forum, there was a pretty brief statement by Lewis Polk without much other detail about how to claim it or how it works. The deal is that if you buy any Aristo 4 axle Locomotive, you get a free 40' car from Aristo Craft. I called Aristocraft yesterday and they said you just mail-in the original receipt (which they will send back to you with the product), indicate which in-stock 40' car you want and they will send you that car for free. The person at Aristo also indicated that the offer was good until then end of this month. 

I've had my eye on the Aristo D&RGW GP-40 for awhile and decided to go ahead an pick one up since Rob over at RLD had it in stock. The free 40' car will come in handy as a battery car in the future. Just thought I'd share this info about that offer in case anyone else was interested.

Rick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I bought a GP40 last month and forgot about the free car offer. Guess I'd better get my receipt mailed in. Later RJD


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a quick "heads up" that there are a few more details about this "free" offer that the lady at Aristo-Craft did not share with me on the phone the other day. One "rule" (that affects the free order process) is that you are required to pay for shipping and handling (looks to be about $10) and you need to include that payment with your submission. Aristo-Craft has finally posted the details of this offer over at the link below and pay attention to the additional "Rules" link on that page. 

AristoCraft Special Sale page May-June 

Being new to all this, I didn't realize that Aristocraft cars come with plastic wheels that many people suggest replacing (at an additional cost) with metal wheels. I don't understand Aristo-Craft's thinking on using plastic wheels for their Rolling Stock and maybe someone will enlighten me on that one. So, considering that I'll need to invest more than the $10 shipping costs on this "free offer", I may just put my money into USA Trains rolling stock which looks better to me anyway. The USA Trains cars (as most of you know) come with metal wheels and their cars appear to be a bit better detailed to me. If I'm "all wet" in my thinking on the USA Trains rolling stock, please feel free to correct me on that one because I haven't actually held their products.


My 2-cents, 


Rick


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding the $10 shipping....Remember, you will most likely pay the $10+/- shipping fee on any rolling stock you order, Aristo, USA, etc. Of course if you can buy it at a hobby shop, then you can save that, but may spend $10 on gas to drive there and then may pay sales tax. So the $10 fee is probably a wash. 

Aristo Plastic Wheels.... ...I recall that Aristo feels that there are still some modelers OK with plastic wheels. Plastic wheels helps hold down the price of rolling stock. That is their decision. I guess if they sell it with metal wheels for $10-$15 more most of us would pay the extra. Would that scare away new comers??? That's debatable. I don't want to see this thread degenerate in to a discussion on selling rolling stock with plastic or metal wheels. 


USA vs Aristo in looks??? That has filled dozens of pages on this and other forums. I'm certainly glad that we have choices. 


Bottom line....I would go for the "free" car even if it is +$10 for shipping and $10 for a set of metal wheels. 


Tom P


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

S 'n H is pretty much standard with every Free Offer, not just with Aristo. Sometimes it's more than the freebie! 

Aristo cars have long come with plastic wheels, this not something they are trying to slip by you. Many folks can't afford the metal wheels right away and are happy they have a way to run NOW and will improve them as the budget allows. I think offering less expensive models as compared to LGB is a part of their biz plan, thus plastic wheels. 

Will you be ahead if you don't take advantage of the gift with the loco you wanted anyway? 

Life ain't fair (ask those who get et in the foodchain) it's how you deal with it. 

Comparing Aristo with USATrains doesn't add anything, they aren't offering you a gift. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep for the new folks SH has been pretty much standard on offers such as Aristo. I think what would be a good Idea is offer the cars with the plastic but also have a car that has both and charge accordingly. By that leave the plastic wheels on the car and sell the car with enclosed metal wheels. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with AC the shipping on the free car is now $15. Looks like a price increase for the shipping. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know on the Evan's boxcars they have now changed over to plastic wheels from metal in the last year when I received the latest one from them. Saves them money going from metal to plastic I would presume!! Regal


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the "experienced perspective".


I really wasn't trying to make an individual issue out of the shipping cost or look for "fairness in life". I'm certainly old enough to know that life isn't fair. My perspective runs along the broader view of the total cost to get the Aristo boxcar offer that I probably wouldn't have chosen anyway. I really do like the selections and look of the USA Trains rolling stock and I don't have to buy the steel wheels. So for me, it's more about putting my money into something I want vs an "offer" on a specific series of rolling stock. If I'm going to spend roughly $30 of my coin ($15 shipping and another $15 on metal wheels), then I'd at least prefer to spend that money on a piece of rolling stock that is not limited to what's in the AR offer. Call me crazy, but that is the way I look at these things.


Rick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry, Crazy is taken! ha ha! 

So if you never wanted the Aristo car, this was a non issue to begin with eh? 

Okie Dokie


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Not exactly correct. If the free offer was totally free and did not include my putting ~ $30 of my own money into it, then who wouldn't do that deal. So, it's really about discovering that the offer includes costs and I'd rather spend that $30 toward something of my choosing. I don't know to explain it any better than that. It would not agree that it ever was an "issue" for me. I would take much larger things than this to rise to the level of an "issue" and this ain't it. 

Rick


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't you ever hear "if it's too good to be true, then it probably is"? and "nothing in life is ever free" and where can you get a boxcar other than cheapy Bachmann for $30 and actually $15 your choice to put metal wheels on it!! Hah LOL Regal 

p.s. I almost got taken on pricing of an item in the last 3 days, but by not feeling well, and not getting on to the web until late one night I saved $50 bucko's over what I would have spent had I felt better and got on earlier!! Regal Lucky Break!! for me


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Ummm...I'm 56 years old and think I've heard (or experienced) all that before...at least once. 


I truly give up...this has turned into something that goes well beyond the intent of my simple comment. I'm clearly being misunderstood if anyone thinks this is all about wanting to buy a quality boxcar for $30. 


I'm done and going back into lurking mode for now.

Rick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Issue enough to 'complain' about it or, excuse me, to Warn others of it. 

Came across as a comparrison between UsA and Aristo. Knock down Aristo (for offering you mis-named semi free car) and promote USA...your opinion. 

I'm 60 and we are the youngins here! 

Look we aren't trying to pick on you, some of us happen to like Aristo cars and you don't. 

It all started when you thought shiping should be paid for by the gift giver! From there you proceded to promoting USA.... 

It can be a tough crowd here! 

I almost thought you were seeking justification to spend more money for USA....


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

On the other hand, you can take the free car, leave the plastic wheels on it, sell it NIB on eBay or otherwise with S & H paid by the purchaser, and put the profit towards the USA car. Just because you don't want the Aristo car, doesn't mean somebody else won't. A little more hassle, but it may be worth thinking about. 

Best, Mike


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rick, 
I hope you don't go into hiding. 
I do 'see' where you are coming from, I just don't happen to think you will ever see such a deal, unless somebody is offering you a 'free kitten' and even that will end up costing you! lol 
I stirred up a lot more angst when I was new.... (never ever speak ill of Accucraft!, I didn't ,but implied that they might not care what I think), yet I kept plugging away on other threads and apologising when (I thought) necessary, though not as a full page ad as some wanted! lol I wrote a personal letter... now I'm quicker to retract follies in thread. 
Stick around, be careful with opinions and promoting, sure fire emotion generators! This is really a great group of totally different people with a passion for Trains. There's a lot to learn here and fun to share. 
Your friend, 
John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,

The other option you have with your free car is to sell it. Put it up for sale here or elsewhere, and then the cost of your locomotive is less!! The plastic wheel thing has been debated quite a bit and many of us have become gun shy around that topic. For me, personally, I like metal wheels on everything and feel like the $15 is always worth it in the long run. I don't begrudge Aristo for their decision on selling equipment with plastic wheels. 

Take care,

Mark


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dieselguy on 10 Jun 2010 08:54 AM 
Just a quick "heads up" that there are a few more details about this "free" offer that the lady at Aristo-Craft did not share with me on the phone the other day. One "rule" (that affects the free order process) is that you are required to pay for shipping and handling (looks to be about $10) and you need to include that payment with your submission. Aristo-Craft has finally posted the details of this offer over at the link below and pay attention to the additional "Rules" link on that page. 

AristoCraft Special Sale page May-June 

Being new to all this, I didn't realize that Aristocraft cars come with plastic wheels that many people suggest replacing (at an additional cost) with metal wheels. I don't understand Aristo-Craft's thinking on using plastic wheels for their Rolling Stock and maybe someone will enlighten me on that one. So, considering that I'll need to invest more than the $10 shipping costs on this "free offer", I may just put my money into USA Trains rolling stock which looks better to me anyway. The USA Trains cars (as most of you know) come with metal wheels and their cars appear to be a bit better detailed to me. If I'm "all wet" in my thinking on the USA Trains rolling stock, please feel free to correct me on that one because I haven't actually held their products.


My 2-cents, 


Rick 



Rick,
I would have to agree with Tommy and Marky on this one, Free is free take it and sell it and use the money towards the USA version, By the way i find you comments are correct in that USA's version is better detailed and has meatal wheels with Kadee Mounts. Dont go and hide everytime someone disagrees with you, this is just the way of things. Your opionion counts as well as everyone elses.


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Fellas,

I'm still here and not going anywhere. I decided to go back into "lurk mode" not to hide, but to just let things cool off. I'll be (comfortably) in "lurk mode" most of the time anyway because I have more learning/reading to do than commenting.


I've been on boards that are much tougher on people than this one (on newbies or veterans) and I don't leave when things get hot. I'm also not a person who likes to stir up problems and the few times I've caused one it was unintentional. All of us been "around the block" long enough to know that boards are often the fertile ground for misunderstanding because we don't really know each other and the nuances of communication are often lost in just written words. I should have remembered that little fact before laying out my thoughts here and risking upsetting someone. 

I get a lot of enjoyment from helping people and prefer that kind of participation in a board. I'm not much help on this board because I don't know anything about G, so all I can do is ask and possibly risk ruffling a feather or two. I could tell that feathers were being ruffled in this thread (mine too) and it was never my intent to slam Aristocraft or cause anyone to feel that I was questioning their buying decisions. My first $500 spent in G-scale has been 100% Aristocraft, so I have a healthy appreciation for their product and I have no "axe to grind" with Aristo about anything. 

I don't yet know (as some of you graciously pointed out) where all the "hot spots" are on this board. I'll have to learn where the sensitive areas of the board are located and try to avoid creating or falling into land-mines. This is a great board and that is why I chose to invest my time here. So, just to make sure, if anyone felt I was picking on Aristo-Craft that was absolutely not my intent.


My personal belief about the products I purchase is that they are just products and likely one day will lay at the bottom of a land fill. I always feel that it is unnecessary for us to get upset with each other on purchase decisions and hobby directions because ultimately it doesn't really matter compared to life's important things. I do appreciate that your purchases are just as valid and reasoned as mine. It is perfectly OK with me that they can be very different than mine and doesn't affect my impressions of the folks here or the Board at all.

I've said it a bunch in other threads, but I truly appreciate all the time you folks take to share knowledge because it has been a great help to me in making decisions.


Rick


----------

